# PICS - Match Juice to Reality



## Hooked (10/11/19)

Recently I posted the pic below to the Matchy Matchy thread, but that thread is actually for mods, not juice. 

Let's have a thread where we post pics of juice and their counterparts in reality.

Threads have a way of going off on a tangent, so I'm going to set a few requirements to keep things on track.


There must be a pic of the juice bottle and the product in reality
State the brand, juice name and general flavour profile with the pic
*Do not* just give a list of juice with their counterparts in reality. *There must be a pic.*
The pic should preferably be your own, not a saved image of an ad. However, if the real thing no longer exists then by all means post the ad.
Including your mod in the pic would be preferable, but not essential.

I think this will be great fun, don't you? So many of you are excellent photographers (unlike me!) and I can't wait to see your pics!

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (10/11/19)

I'll get the ball rolling ...




Supa - Cappuccino Milkshake
with
Deneys Iced Cappuccino Milkshake

The juice and the real milkshake were so similar it wa quite uncanny!

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/11/19)

Great thread @Hooked !
This will be interesting to see

This was from a while back when I did the review on @Paulie ’s Guava juice




Paulie’s Guava
With
Guava Roll

To me the juice tasted very similar to that Guava roll, which I love
Authentic Guava, thick and chunky and the juice felt like there were bits of Guava roll in your mouth
Glorious!

Review from way back can be found here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-e-juice-juice-reviews.t19651/page-3#post-369250

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (10/11/19)

Nice one @Silver! I also love guava!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 182518



Awesome @MrGSmokeFree !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (17/11/19)

Colosseum is actually a Peppermint Crisp Tart, but the flavour is just like the chocolate! 
@Esheli


----------

